# What kind of eggs???



## shans4boysak

Woke up this morning to find these on the glass

Not sure what they are. I thought I saw our two mystery snails mating, but those are NOT snail eggs. We have 2 guppies, 1 glofish, 1 pleco, and 1 cory.








They look like cory eggs to me, but I don't think they're fertile.


----------



## susankat

Those are cory eggs, but being only 1 they wont hatch.


----------



## chris oe

I agree - you have a female cory. Looks like she's in the mood for company. You might want to add another cory or two if you have the space.


----------

